# Need help choosing who I should keep & sell - Kiko herd choices



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So, I need to sell some of my does to make room for some new Kiko doelings I'm hoping to get this year :wahoo:

But...I don't know who to sell or keep! So I need your help 

*Ginger:* 
82.5% Boer doe. 2yrs old. 
Single doeling in 2014
Twin bucklings in 2015

Pros:
-Thick, nice kids
-Amazing mother
-Does well on strictly bush
-Good feet
-Ok milk production
-Easy kidder

Cons:
-Didn't shed out on time this year - a sign of worm problems
-Seems to have worm problems
-Poor udder
- Fish teat on one side, two teats on the other
-plus slightly pendulous
-Flighty

*Caelie:*
Purebred Kiko doe. 2 yrs old.
Single buckling in 2014
Twin buckling/doeling is 2015

Pros:
-Ok milk production
-Excellent udder
-Nice teat size
-Easy kidder
-Calm
-Does ok on bush

Cons:
-Poor rear feet & pasterns
-Poor mother
-Narrow barrel
-Slower growing kids
-Ok, not great parasite resilience

*Kezzi:*
50% Kiko/Nubian/Saanen. 2 yrs old.
Single doeling 2014
Single buckling 2015

Pros:
-Good feet
-Excellent mother
-Great milk production
-Nice teat size
-Really nice kids
-Does well on bush
-Handles worms well
-Easy kidder

Cons:
-Singles for the past 2 yrs
-Udder slightly pendulous
-Narrow
-A bit skittish
-Short bodied

I'm aiming for does that do well on bush, have twins, are excellent mothers, with good udders, good conformation and good kids.

A list of things Kikos are bred for etc is at the bottom of this page: http://cedarpointkikos.com/kikos-the-meat-goat-of-new-zealand/
For pictures of the does please visit: http://cedarpointkikos.com/the-does-of-cedar-point-kikos/

What other things should I consider when culling/keeping these girls?

I don't know who to keep or cull, so would appreciate any help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How many do you want to sell? Other than the singles, Kezzi seems to be good.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I would like to sell 1 or 2 of them.

Caelie was an ok mother last year, and I thought that was because she was chased off her kid, but this year she isn't much better. Her kids tend to look hungry a lot, and when she first had them, I had to make sure she was feeding them. She also didn't seem to care where they were either. Could that possibly all be attributed to the fact she is at the bottom of the herd? Or most likely mothering skills? It seems like I always have to keep an eye on her and her kids.

Kezzi loves her kids. She's really low maintenance, the only thing I need to do when she kids, is to milk out the one side of her udder every now and then, since having only one kid, it tends to only drink from one side. Her milk is really creamy. Her kids are really nice.

Ginger is a nice doe, great mother, nice kids. But her coat is rough...I'm guessing she has worm problems. Okay udder. Low maintenance in terms of kid care.

My other doe who I haven't mentioned is Daisy. Kezzi is her only doeling. Daisy is a regular doe...good mother, fairly good udder, does good on bush. Quite, no-nonsense, loves kids (humane and goat) easy to milk. Nice amount of milk. Low maintenance. But very bossy as a herd queen. I don't think I would sell her, but she only has bucklings! In 4 years, she has had 6 bucklings and 1 doeling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd probably sell Ginger and Caelie. They sound like they don't really have the qualities you are looking for. If you are really unhappy with Kezzie next year, then sell her next year.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree with Ksalvagno


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks you two. I've sold Caelie, we'll see about Ginger yet...I might hang onto her for another year!


----------



## Kcanyon (Jul 14, 2015)

*Which does to keep?*

Tough choices :crazy: ...we also look at ADG - average daily gain of the kids - our ultimate goal is good market weight. We also want a hands-off herd - what Kikos are famous for...who does the best with the least intervention? Looks like you've resolved it for this year :thumbup:


----------



## SarJMacc (Jun 24, 2015)

I'd say try flushing Kezzi this year before breeding and see if that increases kid numbers. The other two I would definitely cull.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Kcanyon said:


> Tough choices :crazy: ...we also look at ADG - average daily gain of the kids - our ultimate goal is good market weight. We also want a hands-off herd - what Kikos are famous for...who does the best with the least intervention? Looks like you've resolved it for this year :thumbup:


Thanks! Yes, it's always hard to pick who to sell, especially in a small herd 

Ginger surprised me and has slicked down REALLY nice, she's so smooth and sleek looking now! Color on her head has also gotten darker.
Hands-off is important to me, even with a small herd. Caelie had that against her so she went.



SarJMacc said:


> I'd say try flushing Kezzi this year before breeding and see if that increases kid numbers. The other two I would definitely cull.


I will look into flushing her, hopefully that helps.

http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree, keep Kezzie
And do try flushing, I've heard it works really well.
I've never tried it though, been scared I'd get too many kids:lol:


----------

